# Tied a 7" Eel fly today.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This ought to be Cobia candy.



I'll fish it with a Pulse Disc too.

The Pulse Disc is really great for trolling. I've made a really big Pulse Disc that makes a 12" Bulb Squid really swim.

The Pulse Disc ought to be the catsass for trolling in a yak.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice work Capt. Have you tried tying up any of the game changers patterns w/those articulating spines? I've bought a set of the spines but have yet to tie one up. I know some guys who have done well on stripers w/them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Make your own "Spines" in seconds.*

I've tied several and still don't have it right. Very time consuming to tie.

I made a little wire bending jig to make the spines. It makes 3 different lengths.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

What's a pulse disk? That eel looks great. I'd love to catch a cobia on the fly!


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Bo Keifus said:


> What's a pulse disk? That eel looks great. I'd love to catch a cobia on the fly!


I was wondering the same thing. Was considering doing some fly trolling out of the kayak.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

My easy cobia fly is a long, articulated, black, bunny strip leach. Nothing to it. Some dacron to hang the hook way back, a strip of rabbit fur, then cross-cut rabbit palmered around the shank, some dumbell eyes, and a whip finish. Awesome action, the right color, and pretty castable.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boboe said:


> My easy cobia fly is a long, articulated, black, bunny strip leach. Nothing to it. Some dacron to hang the hook way back, a strip of rabbit fur, then cross-cut rabbit palmered around the shank, some dumbell eyes, and a whip finish. Awesome action, the right color, and pretty castable.


i'd love to see a tutorial on that if you can? i've tied a couple long bunny eels, but have problems with fouling, even with a mono loop guard over the hook.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sharkpunch said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Was considering doing some fly trolling out of the kayak.



:thumbdown:........................................:whistling:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

jeubank3 said:


> i'd love to see a tutorial on that if you can? i've tied a couple long bunny eels, but have problems with fouling, even with a mono loop guard over the hook.



It *can* foul, but it's relatively uncommon. I don't use a mono loop on these flies.

A couple things you may not be doing:
1. Don't just let the hook dangle back there on the dacron. Thread the dacron through the hide a couple times. This will keep the hook at the back. Any fouling will be easier to see too, since the entire tail will be wadded up, rather than just the hook.
2. Once you've completed the fly, break off the first hook at the bend. All you want from the front hook is the shank and the eye.

We fish these for big trout in Alaska, and I use them for bass around here. That's all blind casting, and the fly will foul maybe 3x in a full day of fishing.


----------

